# Ecuagenera Visting Central Ohio Orchid Society Oct 17



## Justin (Sep 20, 2013)

We are excited to announce that Pepe Portilla of Ecuagenera will be speaking at the Central Ohio Orchid Society in Columbus, OH on 10/17/13. 

The meeting will begin at 8PM at Franklin Park Conservatory and is free to the public.

Pepe will be bringing pre-order plants, if placed through 9/28. Please see http://www.ecuagenera.com

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2013)

just a reminder this is tomorrow


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck -- I hope it goes well.


----------

